# Router Table Recomendations



## bandedguy (May 8, 2006)

*Router Table Recommendations*

I recently purchased a PC 690LRVS router, I would now like to pick up a router table, does anyone have any good recommendations?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes. You should build your own. This is the perfect way to get to know your router. If you are working with limited tools you can buy a kit. If you have a table saw Shopnotes has several excellent plans that are easy to build and will give great service. Please review the many posts on this site about the different tables and their advantages.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bandedguy

That's a real hard question..

I do recommend the Oak-Park router table system for just one of them.
http://www.oak-park.com/

But you can find many on eBay (Router Tables)
http://search.ebay.com/router-table_W0QQfromZR40

But the bottom line is always cost, buy best you can it will pay off in the long run.
And it's always best to make your own, you can save big bucks by doing this.
I don't recommend the Craftsman router tables.but that's my 2 cents.

You can also find plans on ebay also to make your own and nock offs for the Norm's (NYWS) router table, that are done but they are not cheap.

Good Luck

Bj


----------



## MichaelHaney (Feb 26, 2006)

Take the time to go over plans and look at every router table you can. Spend a few weeks looking at plans and features before you jump in. Do an online search for plans. I have seen plans from the North Dakota University Extension service to elaborate plans on E-Bay. The plans that I stole were of "Janes Routher Table" at http://www.gtcreations.com/routertable/index . A more advanced table was found at http://www.patwarner.com/router_table.html . Http://alsnetbiz.com/homeimprovement/formica.html will assist you in concentrating on the laminate top. The last reference for building your own that I have is http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips. This one was very detailed and informative.

Once you have what you want in mind, make it. Calculate how high you want the table. Affordable store bought tables will not give you this option, but it is important for good back health. Leaning over a too short table for too long will take a lot of the joy out of wood working. If it is too tall, your forearms will fall asleep.

The beauty of building your own is once you have the top and frame completed; you can use it for as long as you need or want before you decide on the next phase of building. 

Mike and BJ have it right, take the time to build your own. 

Most respectfully

Michael


----------

